#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RBMetal2SHPn c/ RB Sxt 2ndr2 Lite2

## Heler

Bom dia pessoal, quero tirar uma dúvida.
Já uso aqui na minha pequena rede um RBMetal2SHPn, estou querendo usar em conjunto um rb sxt lite 2 2.4ghz, algum de vcs já usaram o rb sxt 2, já li em fóruns várias reclamações do rb metal 5.8ghz porém muitos elogios do rb metal 2.4ghz, porém Oque vc acham da sxt lite 2 2ghz?

----------


## muttley

Qualquer equipamento 2.4 Mikrotik funciona muito bem! Mas em 5.8 temos 
que ter muito cuidado! Pois em 2.4 pode usar em modo N, e tbm usar no 
protocolo proprietário do mikrotik dos dois lados, ''nv2''. É ótimo!!!

----------


## Heler

> Qualquer equipamento 2.4 Mikrotik funciona muito bem! Mas em 5.8 temos 
> que ter muito cuidado! Pois em 2.4 pode usar em modo N, e tbm usar no 
> protocolo proprietário do mikrotik dos dois lados, ''nv2''. É ótimo!!!


Valeu pelo feedback, mas pq ter cuidado c os 5.8?

----------


## muttley

Em 2.4 com visada parcial ainda funciona quase que 100% 
Massss... em 5.8 nem a pau! kkkk

----------


## avatar52

Não se resume só em visada ou zona de fresnel, você tem que se preocupar com piso de ruído e potência também. 

E complementando: tanto em 2,4GHz quanto em 5GHz você pode trabalhar com protocolo TDMA do seu fabricante (NV2-Nstreme, Airmax ou iPoll).

----------


## Heler

Vlw

----------

